# FS Tanks And Equipment Surrey - Prices Reduced



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

1 Gallon Betta Glass Bowl $10

Aqueon Hang On Back Filter Good For Up To 30 Gallons $10

Elite Stingray Filter $10
Elite Stingray Filter $5

Maxi Jet 1200 Cicrulation Pump $10 (Missing Attachments)

Elite 800 Air Pump $5

Small Gravel Cleaner $5
Medium Gravel Cleaner $5

Algea Scrubbers On A Stick $5

Tank Divider 12 X 18 Fits Most 29 Gallon And 55 Gallon Tanks $10

Stand Homemade 49.5" by 17.5" Pressure Treated Pine $10 - I Had A 80 Gallon Tank On It

All Tanks In Good Condition
Pick-up Only I Live In Surrey Near Bear Creek Park


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Pictures always help sales of tanks!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Pictures Are a Waste of Time All These Tanks Are Stock Dimensions And Are All 8/10 or Better


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I was just there and must say that everything did look in very good condition.


----------



## Leith (Mar 27, 2012)

For those of us who have to find a means of transportation, pictures are essential. Is it possible? Thank you.


----------



## samlynn37 (Jul 2, 2012)

how old is the fluval 305?? thank you.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Not Really Sure How Old, I Have Had It For About A Year, Works Great Has A New Impellar Shaft


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top All Prices Are OBO


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you happen to have a pic of the 20g with stand?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> Do you happen to have a pic of the 20g with stand?


No I Don't Have Any Pics But The Tank And Is In Mint Shape, It Is Currently Up And Running.
The Tank Has Black Trim And The Stand Is A Black Metal Stand With A Shelf To Put Your Canister Filter.
You Can View It Anytime. Just Send Me A PM.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't generally like to view things unless I have an idea of whether I'll like it or not because of my schedule, so maybe I could bother you with some questions. lol

Would the bottom shelf be able to house a 10g?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes It Will Fit A 10 Gallon No Problem
I Live Newton Not Far From Cloverdale, I Am Home All Day And Night Today And Tommorow If You Wanna Come Have A Look.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Added A Bunch More Stuff And Lowered Some Prices


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i'd hate to see the equipment stockpile i'd gather with an employee discount, lol


----------



## OKreefer (May 3, 2011)

dimensions on the 80g? no chips or cracks? just leaks... how about scratches? thanx


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Tank is 48 by 16 by 24 no cracks just needs new silicone tank condition is 8/10


----------



## OKreefer (May 3, 2011)

i thought i sent you a message but i cant see it? i will take that leaky 80g from you. just pm me with a phone number or something, thanks!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Prices Reduced


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Dangit, i need that heater, wish I had of known about it when i was there. lol


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> Dangit, i need that heater, wish I had of known about it when i was there. lol


I can hold one for you if you want.
Let me know.


----------



## OKreefer (May 3, 2011)

totally made it home with that thing on my roof... what a pain to get it apart tho. is always great when your buying from good people AND get a good deal! thanx again guy!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

OKreefer said:


> totally made it home with that thing on my roof... what a pain to get it apart tho. is always great when your buying from good people AND get a good deal! thanx again guy!


glad it worked out for you man


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be away for a bit, but if you have in when I get back i'll take one of those heaters off you!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I've dealt with Kevin AKA Virual and anything he's selling is worth the money, free bump.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I sent you a PM about the 20gal. Is it a 20 long or 20 high? I could use a grow out/hospital tank.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

It is a standard size 20 gallon


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Are both heaters gone?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah sorry all the heaters are gone.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## poodlepuddle (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey what's the model number of the Stingray filters and the Aqueon HOB? I can come asap, I live very close.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

poodlepuddle said:


> Hey what's the model number of the Stingray filters and the Aqueon HOB? I can come asap, I live very close.


A-144 Stingray Filter
A-142 Stingray Filter
Aqueon HOB I Believe Is A 30


----------



## poodlepuddle (Jun 7, 2012)

Great, PM me with your address and I can come by this evening.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Leith (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you willing to come to North Vancouver so that I can see the tanks? 'Cause that is an expensive undertaking...no pictures...no sale.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Mods Please Close Thread


----------

